# Happy 1st Birthday, Millie!



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

Today is Millie's first birthday! We got 3 inches of fresh snow this morning (her favorite) and now I am taking her to the doggie boutique down the street to get a new toy!

I can't believe she has grown up so much! She was less than 15 pounds when I brought her home at 10 weeks and now she is almost 25 inches tall and 50 pounds!!!


----------



## Adam76 (Dec 24, 2010)

Happy Birthdayarty:, I'm sure she'll pick out just what she wants.


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

Happy birthday, Millie!


----------



## SuriLove (Mar 28, 2010)

Happy Birthday to your Happy girl. She looks super sweet in this picture


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Happy Birthday sweet Millie! You are one gorgeous pooch! :becky:
Hope you get a fun new toy!


----------



## 3Musketeers (Nov 4, 2010)

Happy Arrf-day!


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

Happy Birthday Pretty Girl!


----------

